# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Воспитание упорного кота

## Asteriks

*У каждого хозяина есть свои способы воспитания домашнего любимца. 
И хотя эта тема называется "Воспитание упорного КОТА", здесь будем писать про все выши уловки и методы воспитания домашних питомцев: попугаев, собак, кошек, хомячков.  
И, конечно же, не забудьте описать, каких успехов вы добились, воспитывая вашего питомца.*

----------


## Asteriks

_Что заставило меня создать эту тему? Вот такая статья про кота. А вообще по опыту знаю, что про своих любимцев можно рассказывать бесконечно._ 

*Я научился воздействовать на своего кота таким образом, чтобы он понимал меня без слов. Как-то остались мы с ним вдвоем дома. Наша семья отправилась по делам, а на столе осталась размораживаться курица, которую мама планировала приготовить на ужин. Здесь стоит отметить, что кот наш никогда не жаловался на плохой аппетит, кормили мы его очень хорошо, порция такая же, как съедает взрослый человек, от чего кот приобрел весьма округлые формы. 

    Но, не смотря на это, он постоянно норовил что-то спереть со стола, возможно даже не от голода, а просто, чтобы удовлетворить свою воровскую натуру. Ну, так вот, когда я уселся в комнате перед теликом, кот незаметно так постарался проскользнуть на кухню, я сделал вид, что не замечаю его хитрой морды. А сам тихонько встал, взял рогатку и пошел за ним, прячась за углами. 

    Стал свидетелем такой картины, кот медленно приближался к курице, постоянно озираясь по сторонам. Когда последнее препятствие было преодолено, и кот сидел на столе рядом с тарелкой, изо всех сил стараясь стащить курицу, я быстренько стрельнул в него из рогатки. Кот слетел со стола, обиженно посмотрел по сторонам, не понимая, что это было. Увидев, что в помещении находится один, снова начал действовать, так повторялось три раза. 

    Я понял, что от намеченного плана кот по доброй воле не отступит. Когда он в очередной раз оказался на столе я вышел и встал так, что бы он меня мог видеть. Но ошалевший от неудач кот уже ни на что не реагировал, я позвал его и показал рогатку, он посмотрел и принялся за свое. В общем, я снова выстрелил, кот снова слетел, но теперь он знал, что произошло. С тех пор, мой кот очень послушный, как только он начинает делать что-то запретное, стоит мне сделать вид, что собираюсь стрельнуть в него из рогатки, как он испаряется. Вот такой у нас метод воспитания. *

----------


## Asteriks

Марго вредная у нас, на стол в кухне частяком лазит. Но хитрая, как только слышит шаги, прячется под стол. Беру метёлку и ковыряю её оттуда. Она ложится на спину и отбивается. Потом делает рывок - и по всей квартире носится. Я за ней, она от меня. И прячется так, что не найдёшь.  Скорость развивает при этом-вы бы видели. В общем, не любит метёлку, но не боится, бъётся с веником. 
Если хочет пить или на улицу - подаёт голос. Приду с работы - всегда встречает и лезет в сумку. А там ничего нет для неё! Но проверит обязательно. А если её надолго одну оставить, то спрашивает голосом, есть ли кто кроме неё. Отвечу: "Я тут!" Придёт, посмотрит и успокоится.

----------


## Asteriks

Помогите отучить Марго спать в постели у детей! За ноги кусает ночью, и шерсти от неё полно!

----------


## Jemal

Какая злюка - за ноги кусает. Может её не пускать на кровать, ногами бить, спихивать. А где она по-идее должна спать?

----------


## Asteriks

С вечера в кресле спит, а места... вот, места у неё своего нету! Она выискивает одежду чью-нибудь и на неё заваливается!

----------


## BiZ111

Кошки? Они никогда не признают своего "места", они ведь не вещи. Если чистокровные. А волевые. Если не так, как они хотят - смерть.

----------


## Jemal

Наверно, главное от кровати отучить, а место она себе сама найдет.

----------


## Asteriks

Это правда, что хочет, то и делает. И понимает же всё. Видели, когда я фоткала её сегодня, как оскалилась?

----------


## Jemal

Ну тогда клеёночку постели на кровать, пущай туда линяет.

----------


## Asteriks

Ага! Клеёночку! )) Я иногда полночи калачиком сплю из-за этой паразитки, потому что развалится во всю длину... Утром проснусь - нету... И чего, спрашивается, я нормально не спала? А скрутившись?

----------


## Jemal

Нада тада её саму в клеёночку заверуть, или побрить, вон какой красавец на первой фотке.

----------


## Asteriks

Сфинксы нравятся мне очень! Хоть и страшные, морщинистые!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Я,так своему много чего позволяю- и на постели он спит, и по столу иной раз гуляет...
Сейчас спит у меня на коленях...Только если ночью орать начинает, может по ушам получить с горяча.

----------


## Jemal

У меня собака иногда, когда ем, станет и лает - просит, даже требует угощения. Лает долго, монотонно, что очень раздражает, приходится ее запирать в другой комнате, иначе не отстанет...

----------


## Asteriks

Хоть пиццы дал ей сегодня? Или сам всю заточил?

----------


## Jemal

Хрен ей, а точнее кашу с отварным сердцем, а не пиццу. Ненадо её баловать, и так наглая...

----------


## vova230

*Израненая рысь, истекая кровью, из последних сил вывела двух детенышей к людям, а сама умерла.*

Попав в западню, дикая кошка отгрызла себе лапу и вырвалась на свободу. Обессиленная и потерявшая много крови, хищница повиновалась материнскому инстинкту - рысь поползла с двумя детенышами в сторону деревни, собственной кровью размечая свой последний путь. К людям, которые были угрозой для них каждый день и ночь. К людям, которые при этом могли спасти ее малышей. Могли накормить. Согреть.

Чутье подсказывало рыси-матери - ей уже не жить, но люди спасут ее детей.

До деревни истерзанное животное не доползло несколько сотен метров. Силы оставили ее.

- Эта история растрогала даже видавших виды охотников, - рассказал LIFE.ru работник заповедника «Кузнецкий Алатау» Елена Максименко. - Растерзанная хищница попросила помощи у людей, которые всю жизнь преследовали ее. Перед смертью она вручила им самое дорогое, что у нее было - жизнь детей.

Рысята

Изголодавших рысят, тихо мяукающих рядом с умершей матерью, обнаружил хозяин крайней усадьбы окраины Междуреченска Андрей Перевезов. 

- У меня во дворе две собаки среди бела дня подняли такой лай, что я перепугался, -  говорит Андрей Перевезов.  - Думал ко мне воры лезут.

Обеспокоенный  мужчина вышел во двор, огляделся -  никого, открыл ворота.

- Только тут заметил огромную рысь, лежащую в двух шагах от моего дома, -  говорит Андрей. -  Вся худущая, потрепанная, не шевелится совсем, а к ней прижимаются два перепуганных трясущихся от холода комочка - рысята. На дворе -25, кровь в жилах стынет...

Охотник тут же вызвал ветеринаров.

- Медлить было нельзя - рысята того и гляди тоже бы испустили дух. Наверняка несколько дней ничего не ели.Да еще на таком морозе!

Приехавшие врачи вкололи малышам убойную дозу витаминов.

- Рысят отвезли в заповедник и посадили в теплый вольер, -  говорит Елена Максименко. - От них ветеринары не отходят. Котята очень истощены, но уже постепенно приходят в себя.

----------


## Asteriks

Посоветовал мне друг против выпадения шерсти у Марго поменять ей корм. Ну и разориловка! Хороший корм стоит хороших денег! Это вам не Фрискис по 11 тысяч, это Hill's или Royal Canin (как это пишется? не так, вроде...) по 23! Ну и жрёт, ну и жрёт! Так скоро побираться по миру пойдём! Упорно-жадно-прожорливая кошка -Маргошка!
 ЗЫ: Бедная я, бедная! Я тоже хочу колбаски сыровяленой по такой цене, так нет! Зверю всё, зверю!

----------


## vova230

Пусть мышей ловит, дармоедка.

----------


## Asteriks

Была мышь одна, да и та повесилась от голода ... в холодильнике.

----------


## Asteriks

Воспитанием кошки пора заняться всерьёз! В 5 утра будит, это раз! Воду пьёт только из-под крана, это два! Несу на улицу на плече - рычит, это три! И когда у компа сижу - лезет на колени, точит об меня когти и не даёт клавой пользоваться, под руку голову суёт! Это четыре!

----------


## Akasey

говорят что когда кот нагадит, его в это дело носом тыкают. Правда ли это и помогает ли???

----------


## VirDignus

помогает, пару раз так сделать, поможет(из жизненного опыта)

----------


## Asteriks

У меня не гадит)) Но когда наполнитель кончается, а ей на улицу надо - по всей квартире круги нарезает. Вот и выношу её тогда в 5 утра на плече на улицу. С пятого этажа (((
Не поможет. Котята чистоте у кошки учатся. Маленькими надо приучать. Берёшь их за шкирки, сажаешь в туалет, делаешь загребущие движения их лапками))) Учись у Астерикс, пока она рядом! Я своих 4-х котят воспитывала. А потом кошку стерилизовали и СЁ! Некого воспитывать!

----------


## Marusja

главное надо сразу после сделаного дела, а то не будет понимать за что....а еще не знаю как у котов, но у кошек должно быть два "отхожих места" (читала в одной умной книжке).

----------


## HARON

Берёшь нагадившего кота,выносишь на балкон и привязываешь к плите перекрытия. В результате--или здоровый не гадящий кот, или обезумевший монстр.

----------


## Asteriks

Коты противные, они метят территорию. У меня до Маргоши был Тимка, я его застукала за этим делом. Нигде ничего нет, а в квартире воняет. Это с моей аллергией на запахи! И Тимку мыть надо было часто. А Марго у нас аккуратистка! И не гадит нигде. Уважаю. Но вредная, не приведи господи!

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс всё помогает, просто ты не тот подход выбрала к своей кошке.

----------


## Asteriks

Не поняла? А что ты предлагаешь сделать, чтобы кошка не будила меня в 5 утра? И не точила об меня когти?

----------


## Serj_2k

выбросить в окно .... ибо коты это суки, которые живут сами по себе и на вас им нас рать! 

вот как-то так ... ))

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, а вдруг не вниз полетит?))  Кошка моя хорошая, я её в полёт не намерена отправлять. Буду терпеть, раз уж никто не научит, как эту УПОРНУЮ котяру перевоспитать.

----------


## vova230

Котов надо учить с малых кровей, а потом уже поздно. Это совсем как у людей, не приучили к порядку до 5 лет, после 20 учить поздно.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Ну, а вдруг не вниз полетит?))  Кошка моя хорошая, я её в полёт не намерена отправлять. Буду терпеть, раз уж никто не научит, как эту УПОРНУЮ котяру перевоспитать.


терпи ... раз так проще )))

слыхал как-то от знакомой "ужастики" про кота и её хозяйку. ... и подумал я, это ж на сколько нужно не уважать себя, штоп так унижацца перед этим животным .....?

----------


## Asteriks

Да что ты заладил: "Кот, кот..."? Кошка у меня, кошка. Маргошка. )))

----------


## vova230

У меня была кошка. Ну залезла она разок на стол. Таких получила, что сразу запомнила на всю кошачью жизнь.

----------


## Asteriks

Вы не люди! Вы...истр***тели котов! Нету Гринписа на вас!

----------


## Serj_2k

по мне так без разницы ... половые признаки  в расчёт не беру

ЗЫ если картинку найду по теме, то запостю. не помню где валяецца ....

----------


## vova230

За чем так сразу. У нас с этой кошечкой была взаимная любовь. Я уже где-то рассказывал, как она мне подарок принесла на день рождения и притом именно тот подарок какой я просил.

----------


## Asteriks

Зря половые признаки в расчёт не берёшь. Коты, между прочим, любят хозяек, а кошки наоборот. Тимка Виктора моего не любил, но мышь поймал и ему на штаны спортивные положил)) Просыпается муж утром, а в кресле, на его спортивных -мышь дохлая лежит. Это Тимка показать решил, что с него польза в доме есть. Правда, так и было! Муж Тиму слегка зауважал, но всегда говорит: "Ваша кошка, мне она ни шла, ни ехала..." Но Марго внимания не обращает. Приходит и к нему на грудь ложится. И точится ещё при этом!

----------


## Marusja

а у кошек нет хозяев, кошки сами по себе. Они вообще уверены, что самые главные это они, и их обязаны кормить и т д...коты чуть более по благодарнее что ли....

----------


## Asteriks

Поэтому и тема называется "Воспитание УПОРНОГО кота" Воспитанием нужно заниматься.

----------


## Serj_2k

а правда, што кашак может даже лук сожрать, если ему на хвост наступить?

----------


## Akasey

не, говорят, что если коту (или кошке) хвост сломать (пережать резко) то у них глаза выскакивают!!!

----------


## Serj_2k

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

У Марго корм сухой кончился. У нас ларёк закрыт, нужно в Гомель за "жрачкой" ехать. Так Марго за руки меня кусает. Ну, вчера съела кусок картошки. Больше ничего не ест. Только путается под ногами и всячески демонстрирует своё присутствие. Даже спать перебралась ко мне под одеяло, чего с ней не было уже очень давно. В ногах обычно спит.
P.S. Вчера мыла её, а то где-то таскалась по чердакам, вонючая пришла....! И ко мне на колени. 
Надеюсь, вы хвосты не пробовали кошкам заламывать?

----------


## vova230

про хвосты это не правда, только кота искалечите.

----------


## Akasey

Таня твой кот распущен, наложи ему обычной еды, мяска, без корма. Если кот хочет есть, то он поест, а если не хочет то будет выкаблучиваться. У меня знакомый кота приучил к еде обычной так. Кот не ел 2 дня, а потом сожрал всё что наложено. И после этого как шолковый, всё ест.

----------


## Asteriks

Лёша, КОШКА! Кошка-Маргошка. Так она у меня с младенчества сухой корм ест, начиная с корма для котят. Прикиньте, иногда самим на продукты денег нет, а я ей покупаю корм. )) Вот, Ксюшу в Гомель отправила, счас привезёт полкило Фрискиса).

----------


## Akasey

хех, тут нужно не кота воспитывать а хозяйку

----------


## Asteriks

Меня воспитать нельзя, я как кошка, а именно:

----------


## Sanych

> Лёша, КОШКА! Кошка-Маргошка. Так она у меня с младенчества сухой корм ест, начиная с корма для котят. Прикиньте, иногда самим на продукты денег нет, а я ей покупаю корм. )) Вот, Ксюшу в Гомель отправила, счас привезёт полкило Фрискиса).


Аналогичная беда. Когда корма нет кошачего, кошка на обычные продукты смотреть не хочет даже.

Придумана новая мера мщения. Поливать лужи которые оставляют за собой коты по квартире валерианкой. Пусть то же помучается гад шерстяной

----------


## Asteriks

Моя когда валерьянки напьётся - кидается на людей.  Но надо же иногда кошке праздник устроить, наливаю чуть-чуть в блюдце.

----------


## Asteriks

Просыпаюсь сегодня утром, семейство моё мне ничего не говорит, а я к зеркалу подошла - на лице царапина.... На всю щёку! Ё моё! Кто поцарапал? Когда? Почему я не почувствовала? Что эта кошка себе позволяет?

----------


## vova230

> Просыпаюсь сегодня утром, семейство моё мне ничего не говорит, а я к зеркалу подошла - на лице царапина.... На всю щёку! Ё моё! Кто поцарапал? Когда? Почему я не почувствовала? Что эта кошка себе позволяет?


Я бы такую кошку в тот-же день закопал-бы. Она становится опасной.

----------


## Sanych

> Что эта кошка себе позволяет?


А может кот ?

----------


## Marusja

меня кстати тоже моя поцарапала позавчера, только причина у нее была, я будильник не слышала, так она помагла мне проснуться...по поводу еды: Маруся раньше только вареной рыбой и роялканином питалась, потом хозяйка ее обленилась, перестала ей все на блюдечке с голубой коемочкой подносить, и... о чудо!!! теперь она ест все, недавно её закрыли на кухне нечаянно,(хочу заметить, буквально за 20 минут до этого она плотненько пообедала рыбным супчиком) так она со стола стащила лук, и доела манку за моим братишкой...мы все были в шоке

----------


## Asteriks

Завидую вам. Моя с ног свалит, всю квартиру вверх дном поднимёт, на голову хозяйке сядет и только потом на лестницу вылетит. А Саныч флудер.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

А у меня Милка "мышку" отгрызла...вот...

----------


## Asteriks

Зёбра, мы с тобой ооочень добрые хозяева) У меня как-то шнур от телефона. Ай, потому что не кормим, наверное)

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

...но это было уже после испорченных "ушей". Мышей завести, чтоли?

----------


## Sanych

А вот моя кошка очень привиреда к своему туалету. Если во время не поменять, пойдёт и перед входной дверью в квартиру лужу нальёт.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> А вот моя кошка очень привиреда к своему туалету. Если во время не поменять, пойдёт и перед входной дверью в квартиру лужу нальёт.


 Да все они такие... , радует только, что не по углам...

----------


## Asteriks

Моя аккуратистка. Терпит до последнего. За всю сознательную жизнь один раз только написяла, бедная, на чьи-то башмаки в прихожей.

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня Марго-упорная кошка разбудила меня в 6 (!) утра, поэтому создана тема про конфу для пользователей Жодино))))

----------

